# Blues Brothers on HBO



## SpikeC (Jul 6, 2012)

Watching the greatest movie of all time right now on an HBO channel, The Blues Brothers.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 6, 2012)

All time, close but I wouldn't put it in that slot. I just can't place what my all time would be. (clicks on HBO now)


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 6, 2012)

Carrie Fischer, Bob's Country Bunker, Nazi's, it has everything!


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 6, 2012)

One of the (relatively) few movies we own...


----------



## RobinW (Jul 7, 2012)

The light was yellow ..... Sir!

Still said in our car when we go through a yellow light


----------



## ecchef (Jul 7, 2012)

"Who IS that girl?"


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 7, 2012)

"It's 106 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses." - "Hit it."

I had that as a ring tone for a while, caught the attention of quite a few people  The first time I saw it I had tears in my eyes because of all the cameos of great people who had been pretty much forgotten for a long time before that movie came out. And the guy next to me was counting damaged police cars...

Stefan


----------



## The hekler (Jul 7, 2012)

Greatest movie of all time is a bold claim. "battleship potemkin" "citizen cane" maybe, I would go as far as saying most enjoyable movie ever. But, greatest denotes some significance beyond mere enjoyment. But it is a damn fine movie.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 7, 2012)

We got two honkies out there dressed like Hacedic Diamond merchants.
Say what?
They look like they're from the CIA or something.
What they want to eat?
The tall one wants white bread, toast, dry with nothing on it.
And the other one wants four whole fried chickens and a Coke.
:censored: The Blues Brothers!


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 7, 2012)

You have to give props to the music!!! That movie is in my top 4


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 7, 2012)

My personal fave it Fletch but BB is way up there. Definitely a classic.


----------

